# RPM`s runs high at normal speed ?



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

it may be normal... i really dont know but ive never had a car run at rpm`s that high when moving along with traffic...


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

That looks normal for a small engine at highway speeds.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

all i ever owned was v-8`s and i didnt have a nissan 240 but it alwas ran at 2grand at 75


----------



## rbo1577186 (Jan 16, 2005)

8cyl = 2000 ish at highway speeds
6cyl = 2500 ish at highway speeds
4cyl = 3000 ish at highway speeds

This is for gasoline passenger vehicles, and will vary a little according to HP/Weight ratio. I've rode in a Corvette that would turn 1500k at 75 mph, and I've rode in a compact turning 3700 @ 75 mph.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

makes more cents now thanx rbo


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

What transmission do you have? If it's the 6 speed manual, then yes it's normal rpm for these cars.


----------



## 07versa (Dec 3, 2007)

bet ur bottom dolla its a 6 speed... i hate drivin autos takes all the fun out of driving


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine is that high too. 



07versa said:


> all i ever owned was v-8`s and i didnt have a nissan 240 but it alwas ran at 2grand at 75


Your tach must have been broke. At 60mph in 5 gear should be around 3k rpms.


----------

